# Public Groups??????



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

When checking members profiles I am always puzzled by the information

*"……… is not a member of any public groups"*
So my question is:

What are they? and does any one belong to a public group??


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Great question, Andante ...

I'll try to answer this based upon my limited knowledge on vBulletin, the software package that this forum uses:

When a forum like this one is set up, the administrator could specify certain internal "public groups" for members to be part of: Classical, Keyboard, String, Voice, etc etc ad infinitum. This would create internal groups where one would have to be a "member" of an internal discussion group in order to create new threads or make replies to existing posts.

As you might imagine, this could create lots of animosities between forum members, such as someone stating, "*I'm* in the classical group", and another posting, "well, pooey on you - I'm in the keyboard group and *you* can't post there." It could get quite ridiculous and accomplishes nothing.

Frederik Magle prefers to keep the entire forum area open to any member to create new threads and post replies to existing threads.

The "...is not a member of any public groups" only appears in the profiles because it is a forum "default" setting and part of the software application.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks, all is now clear


----------

